# I made it!



## Phitius (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

yo bitch


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Phitius!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Phitius (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

It's about time!!


----------

